# Thermionic Deluxe and Emu Amp Sim



## Jbanks (Feb 18, 2020)

Built these 2 bad boys the last week. The copper enclosures are great. They hide any scratch and ding very well while drilling.

Both pedals sound totally killer. The Thermionic is a great 2-channel Marshall sound in a box.

Meanwhile, the Emu amp simulator has a ton of versatility in a single pedal. The amp sims are fair approximations, and Fender gives a nice clean tone. I love the brown knobs, but I did cheat because they can’t turn the whole range. The tone are set to 3-7ish. The outside volume and gain knobs can be set so they get a near full sweep of the pot. I’ll have to order beak-less knobs in brown. Looks great on the copper with the faceplate.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks great, love those enclosures. Love the Emu drawing too. Both are great pieces of gear to add to your arsenal for sure.


----------



## Barry (Feb 18, 2020)

Wow that Thermionic looks intimidating, good looking builds!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks great!  Get some chicken-head knobs and let them fight.


----------



## Keith (Feb 18, 2020)

are you running the amp sim into an interface? ive always been curious about them and how they work.. I might build one


----------



## music6000 (Feb 18, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> Built these 2 bad boys the last week. The copper enclosures are great. They hide any scratch and ding very well while drilling.
> 
> Both pedals sound totally killer. The Thermionic is a great 2-channel Marshall sound in a box.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Emu amp simulator has a ton of versatility in a single pedal. The amp sims are fair approximations, and Fender gives a nice clean tone. I love the brown knobs, but I did cheat because they can’t turn the whole range. The tone are set to 3-7ish. The outside volume and gain knobs can be set so they get a near full sweep of the pot. I’ll have to order beak-less knobs in brown. Looks great on the copper with the faceplate.


Do you mean the Pointer fouls on the knob next to it. Sometimes you can sand some off the tip & polish it back up with Autosol Polish.
Hey, I tried out a Laney VC30 Amp and the Chicken Head knobs were hitting each other.
The Reverb sucked so the knobs were irrelevent.


----------



## Jbanks (Feb 18, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Do you mean the Pointer fouls on the knob next to it. Sometimes you can sand some off the tip & polish it back up with Autosol Polish.
> Hey, I tried out a Laney VC30 Amp and the Chicken Head knobs were hitting each other.
> The Reverb sucked so the knobs were irrelevent.


Yeah the pointer tips hit each other in the middle. It’s fine with this setting as I don’t need to adjust the treble and bass that much from a noon setting.


----------



## Jbanks (Feb 18, 2020)

Keith said:


> are you running the amp sim into an interface? ive always been curious about them and how they work.. I might build one


Yeah I’m using it to record into a digital Tascam 8 track. Loving it so far. The mic settings make a LOT of difference. I prefer the top ‘Classic’ setting. The amp settings will give you a nice start approximation is a driven Marshall/Mesa or a clean Fender.

All in the effort to be quiet in my apartment when recording!


----------



## ericwood (Feb 22, 2020)

These look great! I really love the copper enclosures.

For the toggle switches on the emu, did you end up drilling a normal circular hole with the intention of covering it with the faceplate, or did you create square holes (and if so, how'd you go about it)? I'm planning one of these but this part of the build is eluding me!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 22, 2020)

This is in the Build Documents
Scroll down to bottom of page :
https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/EmuAmpSimulator.pdf


----------



## Jbanks (Feb 22, 2020)

ericwood said:


> These look great! I really love the copper enclosures.
> 
> For the toggle switches on the emu, did you end up drilling a normal circular hole with the intention of covering it with the faceplate, or did you create square holes (and if so, how'd you go about it)? I'm planning one of these but this part of the build is eluding me!


Yeah the square holes are always fun.  I don’t have a 11/16” bit so I just used the 1/2” of my stepbit to drill an upper and lower hole. Because you have the faceplate, you can be pretty rough with the holes. The main thing is to make sure the edges of the switches don’t touch the enclosure or they’ll ground out on you.  I used a file to touch up some parts for more clearance.  
Good luck! It’s a fun build.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 22, 2020)

ericwood said:


> These look great! I really love the copper enclosures.
> 
> For the toggle switches on the emu, did you end up drilling a normal circular hole with the intention of covering it with the faceplate, or did you create square holes (and if so, how'd you go about it)? I'm planning one of these but this part of the build is eluding me!


This is basically what you can do to get it as* Jbanks *described
A 6mm or 1/4'' Square file is what you need :


----------



## ericwood (Feb 23, 2020)

That is supremely helpful! Thanks!


----------

